
Abruptly WFH: What Changed and What Stayed the Same - davetwichell
https://linearb.io/blog/abruptly-wfh-what-changed-what-stayed-the-same/
======
davetwichell
Is everyone else seeing the same impact on cycle time?

------
riskymagemerge
How do you calculate cycle time?

